

Khan Academy Launches First State-Wide Pilot In Idaho - eli_awry
http://www.informationweek.com/education/online-learning/khan-academy-launches-first-state-wide-p/240149801

======
spicyj
Hi there --

We're really excited about everything that's happening in Idaho. I was there
just last week and we saw some really great schools with students and teachers
who are enthusiastic about what we're doing. Many of these pilot teachers have
attended a workshop for teachers that we've held about how best to implement
Khan Academy in a classroom; all the resources are also available free online
for any teacher:

<https://www.khanacademy.org/coach/resources>

Let me know if I can answer any questions about what we're doing.

------
ctbeiser
As a student, I'm just going to say that it's about time somebody did this.
Even going to an extremely high-quality school, Salman Khan is just a better
at explaining concepts than your teacher. And that's okay.

Just consider this: If students statewide are failing to understand a concept,
new videos can be A/B tested in its place, and you put the winner into
practice. You actually have the potential to optimize teaching, at high scale,
for what helps people learn. That's a huge step forward for everyone involved.

~~~
AndrewWorsnop
The real problem is that no one teacher is "the best" for all students. What
would be brilliant to see is testing which types of presentation styles,
speakers or ways of explaining concepts resonate with individual students and
giving them a personalised education, no matter which class they get put in
each year.

A huge step forward indeed.

------
cwbrandsma
As an Idahoan and a parent, you couldn't get here fast enough. Not that our
schools are terrible (anymore), but there are a lot of small towns (like where
I grew up) that can just use any help they can get.

------
williadc
I'm a product of the Boise school district, and I didn't realize how good I
had it until I went to college out of state. I'm glad to see Idaho's still a
leader at integrating technology into the classroom.

